# Como disminuir la tensión de salida



## nodaigual (May 2, 2006)

Hola a todos.  Os voy a hacer una preguntilla.

Estoy haciendo una fuente de alimentación regulada usando un lm350 en encapsulado TO-220.

Necesito a la salida unos 17-18 voltios y tengo un transformador de 12 + 12 que me entregan unos 30 voltios a la entrada del regulador aproximadamente.

Tengo el problema que incluso añadiendo un disipador grande al regulador éste se calienta mucho y muy rápidamente, supongo que está disipando la diferencia de potencia a la entrada y salida del regulador (por ser las tensiones muy dispares).

Ante este problema se me ocurre añadirle uno o dos ventiladores para refrigerar ese disipador.

Me surge, entonces, otro problema y es que ¿cómo consigo los 12 voltios para alimentar los ventiladores?.

Descarto la utilización de un 7812 para obtener los 12 voltios a partir de los 18 voltios de salida del lm350 ya que probablemente también tendría que refrigerarlo.

Se me ocurre la posibilidad de incluir diodos en serie para reducir el voltaje, pero serían (18-12)/0,6 = 10 diodos   

Es decir 0,6 voltios de caida de voltaje por cada diodo y un total de 10 diodos para reducir en 6 voltios (de los 18 a los 12).

También se me ha ocurrido poner una resistencia en paralelo con un diodo zener de 12 voltios, pero ello haría que la resistencia tendría que ser por lo menos de unos 5 watios para soportar la corriente a su paso.

¿Existe otra solución?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## shocky (May 2, 2006)

Hola. Seguramente le estas sacando mucha corriente al regulador. ¿CUANTO LE ESTAS EXIGIENDO DE CORRIENTE? Este regulador solo puede darte hasta 3A.
En cuanto al ventilador, puedes sacar la tensión de uno de los bovinados del transformador, ya que dijiste qeu es un fuente partida. Rectifica y filtra solo uno de ellos. Prueva de esta manera. suerte


----------



## Ehecatl (May 4, 2006)

Concuerdo con Shocky. O estás pretendiendo obtener demasiada corriente de tu regulador o tu disipador es muy pequeño.
Por otro lado, de los 30V que tienes antes de regular, podrías conectar tus dos ventiladores en serie.


----------



## Nilfred (May 5, 2006)

Me inclino por el 7812, va a calentar solo en la medida del consumo de los ventiladores que se conectan a el.
-Un ventilador de 80mm consume 80mA, casi 1W. 
-2W disipará el 7812
-El disipador grande ya lo tenes, conectas el 7812 de un lado y el 350 del otro, o al lado (con aislación eléctrica)


----------



## nodaigual (May 6, 2006)

Gracias por todas vuestras respuestas.

No estoy de acuerdo en eso que decis que estoy exigiéndole demasiada corriente al LM350, ya que probando a conectar los ventiladores en paralelo saco unos 0,2 Amp. y eso no es mucho para ese regulador (con un disipador de unos 7x5 cms.).

Creo que lo que le pasa en realidad a los reguladores de voltaje, en general, es que la tensión de entrada y de salida del mismo deben de ser parecidas (con unos 3 voltios a lo sumo de diferencia), ya que si no es así la potencia que no se consume se disipa en el propio regulador.  Eso he leido en alguna parte.

Sigo descartando colocar otro regulador (7812) en el circuito porque lo considero la manera "fácil", aunque fiable, de obtener otros diferentes voltajes en un circuito.

Al final lo que he hecho es lo siguiente:

En vez de colocar una resistencia en paralelo con un diodo zener para obtener un voltaje deseado lo he hecho al revés. Colocar un zener y la resistencia en paralelo (primero el zener y luego la resistencia).  Me explico.

De la primera forma la corriente que obtengo estará limitada al valor de la resistencia y la tensión será la que marque el diodo zener.

De la segunda forma el diodo zener actua como restador de voltaje y la corriente solo estará limitada por la que pueda soportar el diodo a su paso.  De esta manera si voy a usar a la salida del regulador unos 17 voltios y para los ventiladores requiero 12 v, pongo un zener de 5 voltios y voilá.  La única precaución será que el zener soporte la corriente que consumen los ventiladores.  Poniendo una resistencia con un valor grande me aseguro que casi toda la corriente se derive hacia los ventiladores.

¿Qué os parece esta solución?.

De nuevo, gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## Nilfred (May 6, 2006)

En vez de un capacitor de 50v a la salida del puente pones 2 en serie de 16v.
La salida del centro del transformadorr, que la tenes al pedo, la conectas entre los capacitores.

Voila: 
Ahora tenes 12+12 y conectas los ventiladores antes del regulador

Costo de implementación: 0

El voltaje de salida pude ser cualquiera que no afecta la velocidad del ventilador.


----------



## lazaro91 (Feb 7, 2007)

HOla.

 Recientemente he montado un circuito con un regulador 7805 que en su entrada tiene 24vdc
y a la salida 5v. En parte los otros compañeros tienen razon, porque en mi caso la carga que conectaba tenia un consumo de corriente que hacia que con la diferencia de tension entre la entrada y la salida la potencia en el regulador era de 1w y se calentaba.
Pero por otra parte estuve hablando con un proveedor de componentes electronicos y me comento que tambien estos reguladores trabajan bien si las tensiones de entrada y de salida son similares, es decir que la diferencia no es muy grande. Por ejemplo en la entrada tienes 24v y en la salida 15v. Tu solucion es ponerle un disipador y no te preocupes.

SAludos


----------



## apertao (Feb 23, 2007)

Nodaigual, creo que tu problema es que el ic retiene mucha tension y si lo pones al maximo de intensidad, pues esta claro, estas haciendo que disipe lo que no puede.Creo que la solucion es que como tienes dos secundarios,pongas un interruptor para que soloactue uno o los dos, dependiendo de la tension de salida que pretendas,veras como se te quita el problema,alguna duda,mandame mensaje,ok?


----------



## mcrven (Feb 23, 2007)

Saludos a todos los concurrentes de este hilo.

La verdad es que veo que un hilo se extiende mucho buscandole una solución a un problema que, a mi juicio, no está siquiera bién definido.

*Pregunto yo: ¿Será que es muy dificil hacer un dibujito del circuito del cual estamos hablando?*

Teniendo el dibujo delante de los ojos, estaríamos hablando de tú a tú, con el planteamiento del problema en frente.

Recordemos un poco aquello de que: *Una imágen contiene más de un millón de palabras.*.

Tenemos un montón de herramientas estorbandonos en los piés y no utilizamos ninguna.
Hay montones de CAD diseminados por la red y, son gratis o Freeware. Y, si no es muy complicada la cosa, pues haganlo "a mano", con PAINT o cualquier cosa parecida.

*Para nodaigual*, lo mismo para cualquiera que plantée algo relacionado con el diseño de un circuito, POR FAVOR: anexen el diagrama de lo que están inventando, o de la parte del circuito que interesa, así creo que podríamos todos contribuir a una solución con mayor eficiencia.

Saludos.

MCR


----------



## juankah72 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mas que una respuesta quiero sumarme al foro para un interrogante similar.
Tengo una fuente alimentando un circuito dado y quiero adaptarle un dispositivo que se alimenta de 5 voltios. El inconveniente que tengo es que la entrada es casi 40 voltios. 
Lo que hice fue usar un LM317 (regulador variable) y le saqué 15 voltios aproximadamente y esta tensión la ingresé a un LM7805. Mi sorpresa fué bien grande cuando al conectar el dispositivo el regulador la salida estaba dando solo 3.8 voltios. El dispositivo solo consiste en un pic y un display LCD con lo que la demanda de corriente no es tan alta. 
Eso si los reguladores se calentaron bastante pero con un buen disipador problema solucionado.
Lo malo fue que nunca pude elevar el voltaje de salida y el display  casi ni se ve.

De que otra forma puedo reducir el voltaje de 40v a 5v. sin afectar la regulación de  salida?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 21, 2007)

LM317HV


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2007)

Y por que no colocar un regulador switch o pwm tipo LM 5005 ?


----------



## mabauti (Jul 21, 2007)

descargate la hoja de datos, ahi viene explicado como


----------



## juankah72 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok gracias.. lo buscaré para montarlo. 
Con el lm317 definitivamente no.. es exagerado el calentamiento del integrado. 
Luego monté una cascada de reguladores comenzando por un 7824, un 7812 y terminé con un 7805. No se porqué estaba funcionando bien y luego de un rato y sin motivo aparente el display dejó de mostrar valores y montraba solo una linea. Al chequear de nuevo  los reguladores estaban super calientes (los disipadores) y tanto el pic como el LCD se dañaron. (eso me pasó el sábado anterior). Sin embargo, volví a mirar voltajes a ver que pudo causar el daño y para mi sorpresa, los voltajes están bien con la regulación normal....Me quedé con los dos dispositivos malos y sin saber que lo causó....


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 26, 2007)

LM2576HVT-5.0
¿Que corriente dijiste que estas manejando con 5v?


----------



## alfredo5 (Mar 31, 2011)

shocky dijo:


> Hola. Seguramente le estas sacando mucha corriente al regulador. ¿CUANTO LE ESTAS EXIGIENDO DE CORRIENTE? Este regulador solo puede darte hasta 3A.
> En cuanto al ventilador, puedes sacar la tensión de uno de los bovinados del transformador, ya que dijiste qeu es un fuente partida. Rectifica y filtra solo uno de ellos. Prueva de esta manera. suerte



Que tan conveniente será utilizar diodos en serie para reducir voltaje de una fuente para un amplificador de audio?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 31, 2011)

Puedes intentar poner una etapa de pre-regulación antes del regulador lm350, con ayuda de un transistor de potencia como el TIP31 y un diodo zener (de un voltaje algo mayor al de la entrada del lm350).

http://www.viasatelital.com/electronica/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/fuente_transistor_01.jpg


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 1, 2011)

Yo, y si fuera mi fuente, y teniendo en cuenta que ya está funcionando, haría algo así:

O sea, a lo que ya tenés, le agregaría C2, C3, C4 y U1, con eso, no solo alimento el ventilador si no, tengo siempre disponibles 12 volts los cuales siempre son útiles para cualquier prueba.


----------



## alfredo5 (Abr 1, 2011)

gracias, lotendre en cuenta para el ventilador y me imagino que puedo utilizar tambien el lm7912 para la fuente simetrica para el preamplificador, pero el inconveniente que tengo es que tengo un amplificador con tda2040 trabajando con +20/-20v y quiero disminuir un poco el voltaje porque esta distorsionando un poco el sonido y se calientan rapido los tda, y me han contado que con un regulador de tension le entra ruido



Daniel Meza dijo:


> Puedes intentar poner una etapa de pre-regulación antes del regulador lm350, con ayuda de un transistor de potencia como el TIP31 y un diodo zener (de un voltaje algo mayor al de la entrada del lm350).
> 
> http://www.viasatelital.com/electronica/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/fuente_transistor_01.jpg



 el inconveniente que tengo es que tengo un amplificador con tda2040 trabajando con +20/-20v y quiero disminuir un poco el voltaje porque esta distorsionando un poco el sonido y se calientan rapido los tda, y me han contado que con un regulador de tension le entra ruido, como haria para obtener +18/-18v


----------



## alex18 (Jul 4, 2016)

Saludos. 
Tengo una fuente de alimentacion que entrega a la salida casi +/-51v, es para alimentar un amplificador de 70w... Uso 2 transformadores de 18+18 con los primarios en paralelo y secuandarios en serie. Necesito alimentar unos amplificadores operaciones con +/- 18 o +/- 15 usando los respectivos reguladores...como o de donde podria obtener el voltaje adecuado para alimentar a los reguladores???
Gracias por su ayuda ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2016)

Si le pedis *bien* al Buscador :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/bajar-tension-50-50v-amplificador-pre-20151/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/regulador-tension-entrada-50v-49929/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/bajar-voltage-48v-12v-17483/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/bajar-tension-fuente-17207/


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2016)

Agrega una resistencia de valor y potencia adecuada antes de cada regulador.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 4, 2016)

Buenas tardes. 

Puedes emplear la mitad del Transformador para obtener las tensiones adecuadas a los Reguladores, pe.



Sal U2


----------



## alex18 (Jul 4, 2016)

haciéndolo de esa manera con los transformadores existiría algún problema con la corriente a los reguladores? cada transformador puede trabajar a 7A y por ejemplo si el amplificador trabajando exige corriente, por decir 3A...es muy aparte de la corriente hacia la parte de los reguladores???...espero hacerme entender
Gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------



## miguelus (Jul 4, 2016)

alex18 dijo:


> haciéndolo de esa manera con los transformadores existiría algún problema con la corriente a los reguladores? cada transformador puede trabajar a 7A y por ejemplo si el amplificador trabajando exige corriente, por decir 3A...es muy aparte de la corriente hacia la parte de los reguladores???...espero hacerme entender
> Gracias a todos por sus respuestas



Buenas tardes de nuevo.

No tiene porque haber problemas, la corriente exigida por los Reguladores es insignificante frente a la corriente de los Amplificadores.

Sal U2


----------

